# New room acoustic challenge



## kermit_xc (Jan 6, 2009)

first thing - greetings all - it's my first post here, been a spectator for a while though 

I was wondering if anybody here would have some tips as to improving my sonic situation - I just finished renovating the room, hardwood floor, bare windows (wood blinds coming soon), no rug etc. - It does sound not to terrible, but the high end get's really fatiguing at times - ea. violin. First reflection absorption/diffusion ? how do I bite that issue ...


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Kermit

Welcome to the Shack! 

The first thing I would recommend is a nice throw rug (big) on the floor between you and the speakers.

Next, I'd consider treating the front left and front right corners to try to balance the room a bit left to right and also absorb some of the ringing in the room. I'd also consider moving the seating away from the wall behind you if you can.

This is all assuming that what you're showing on the left is just a large opening. 

Bryan


----------



## kermit_xc (Jan 6, 2009)

bpape said:


> Hi Kermit
> 
> Welcome to the Shack!
> 
> ...


it's actually a window on the left - just updated original post. A rug is definitely going between the couch and the speakers.

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

OK. Something will need to go on the windows. If it's allowable, some absorptive panels on stands would be of benefit in front of the window.

Bryan


----------



## kermit_xc (Jan 6, 2009)

That makes sense, for some reason I was ignoring the big reflective surface on the left and concentrating on the lack of symmetry of the setup. 

Absorbing panels covering the window won't go to far with my wife - I am planning on putting wood blinds on the window, but putting some heavy drapery should do some good to the sound right?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Drapes will help at upper mid to high frequencies but do nothing in the bass. Dealing with the close wall will make it appear acoustically farther away - which is exactly how you deal with the lack of symmetry.

Bryan


----------



## kermit_xc (Jan 6, 2009)

bpape said:


> Drapes will help at upper mid to high frequencies but do nothing in the bass. Dealing with the close wall will make it appear acoustically farther away - which is exactly how you deal with the lack of symmetry.
> 
> Bryan


cool, so - absorption panels on the close wall should improve the mess ?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Absolutely. The issue with one speaker being close is that it causes both constructive and destructive interactions in the bass/lower mids (spherical radiation patterns) with the main signal. This causes the response up to around 350Hz or a bit more to be quite ragged on the speaker close to the wall and quite different than the other one. 

The close boundary also has it's reflections reaching you much closer in time than the ones from the far speaker. Both effects tend to skew imaging specificity, can cause comb filtering, etc.

Bryan


----------



## kermit_xc (Jan 6, 2009)

also, just realized that the picture over simplified the problem a little bit - just added a new photo that shows the niche where the window is - it's about 2' deep, not sure if it makes any difference


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It's really pretty much the same issues. It's just that you'll have additional resonances inside those dimensions. On the other hand, it gives you a nice place to stack up a bunch of pillows or something in the window well when listening...

I assume there's no chance of turning the setup so you're facing the window?

Bryan


----------



## kermit_xc (Jan 6, 2009)

yeah, facing the window would rock - but the WAF is next to zero in this case. TV and the media cabinet would cover up the window and reduce the seating area dramatically - but I did try it :{, and even with all the naked hardwood and basically just the couch in the room it sounded just awesome - I guess I shouldn't have done that ... no I know what I'm missing . Oh well, one day I'll have my dedicated 2channel listening room, and till then I am thankful for this forum


----------

